# Artwork donations for rescues...



## kristan27 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm looking to make some artwork donations in the coming months to some rescue organizations. I had emailed a few I found online with minimal responses. I just completed one recently that is going to a local organization for a silent auction, but I'm looking for some breed specific rescues in other areas that feel they would have the resources to market the artwork (I do not want to have to sell it). If anyone knows of any good rescues or can put me in touch with anyone that could help...that would be great. I'm hoping to do an Irish wolfhound for my next project. Here is a pic of my most recent one...


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

That's some awesome talent!


----------

